# Mom's Kitchen Cabinets



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I decided to make my mom some cabinets for her kitchen, which is small. I made these from birch plywood with poplar face frames and drawer fronts. Benjamin Moore Impervo Satin was used for the finish. Soft close drawer slides make drawer operation easy peasy. These cabinets replaced a table which my uncle had built for her several decades ago. Her birthday is in April, so this was an early present. And to boot, our granddaughter was there to help out.


Mom doesnâ€™t know which way to turn. Now she has seven empty drawers. She will get used to it.

We had a photo op today with grand daughter, grandma, and great grandma.


Tonight, I am a happy camper, and so is my mom. Feeling pretty good right about now.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very nice work.

John


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

One day, I will be able to build like you. 

Great work man!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks familiar. I refronted the built ins in my Den back in the Fall.









These are the ones that were professionally built (I just didn't have time)









Yours compare very favorably to the custom ones (which are really well done). So nice job.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Another really nice piece of work Mikey!!

Where did you get the granite top??


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work, they look great!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice! I used the same paint on our cabinets when we remodeled four years ago . It lays down so nice


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Another really nice piece of work Mikey!!
> 
> Where did you get the granite top??


Bob, it is a laminated counter top sold at Lowe's.

@Gottago - They look almost identical to yours.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

An interesting trick I learned from the guy who built my kitchen cabinets... To hide the seams where the cabinets join, you put a schmear of Bondo on the sides before you screw them together. Then sand smooth and paint. It looks like I have 10' face frames with no seams. 

Only works on painted, but it's a neat trick.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have been reading about people using bondo. I have zero experience with it. These cabinets were built (and painted) separately, then attached, so I guess I would have to sand and repaint after they were assembled.

Thanks for the tip. I will keep it in mind.

If all goes as planned, I have a wet bar to build for the next project. Should know in a few days yes/no. And to think, I thought I would be building cabinets for my kitchen by now.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The restoration guys that worked on our house also used bondo to restore some original mill work that had been damaged. I've got an old door with a mortise latch that needs some work. I'm going to give the Bondo a try. After watching the pros use it, it looks simple enough.


----------

